# Was up playas?



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey ho fambily....just dropping in to see whos still surfing these boards in this HEAT of July. 
letting you all know i am still here, and still waiting on that white gold like you guys. 

so whats all my strobin brothers been up to all spring?..

Thumbs Up


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

waiting for Orders from whelen to get some trucks done before winter

also working on a Radio Repeater Project 4 company one Machine one Frequency Mototrbo rules


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Activity has dropped off on this site, but still seeing some good posts. Going to be a hot week thats for sure.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Making kits for different people, a few installs, polishing some domes for a local FD.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Working on my Ford Flat bed dump project. When I am done I will be posting the whole project. The rear tail light panel will have strobes in it as well.
T;.J.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I pop in every now and then!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I aint a freak or nothin but installed 08+ superduty tail lights and deleted the reverse bulb to fix with clear haw strobe.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

hibernating


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Strobe'n has been a little slow these days for me. I just bought a house - so I've been splitting my time trying to keep her happy while I get my new garage into working order. But the season's are-A-changing.... so I'll be back at it soon enough. Thumbs Up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Im looking to install some more lights on the truck. I really dont want to run anymore power packs. How are the Led Flashers. Are they bright? Can you get all of them you hook up to flash in the same pattern?


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

PabstBlueRibbon;1299212 said:


> Im looking to install some more lights on the truck. I really dont want to run anymore power packs. How are the Led Flashers. Are they bright? Can you get all of them you hook up to flash in the same pattern?


If you get a decent unit, you can do just as you want. I run two of them. One from my FRONT switch firing my Factory cab clearance lights (with LEDs) and Factory mirror LEDs. The other is from my REAR switch and it fires my (Recon) 3rd brake assemby and cargos. It also runs a pair of license plate mounted LEDs and under tailgate LED's.

Here's a quicky showing the cargo set-up... sh*tty footage from a cell phone though.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Gettin ready fot the woodward dream cruise! Going with a buddy of mine. he has a international cxt pickup


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Just added some Rear Window (interior) LEDs. (Had 'em laying around the garage, collecting dust)

F350 Strobe Set-Up - Youtube


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice my friend ... Where are thos LEDs under the tailgate from?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

looks really nice , must have a lot of time invested


----------



## hondarider203 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a lot of led running lights on my truck and I was wondering what all I need to make them all strobe just relays and and an led flasherdo I need a relay for each light of flasher for each light or can I tie most of them together....what kind of flasher and relays would you recommend. Thanks for any help


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Fire_n_Ice;1301552 said:


> Very nice my friend ... Where are thos LEDs under the tailgate from?


They're Maxxima 3/4" flush mount grommet style.



swtiih;1301639 said:


> looks really nice , must have a lot of time invested


I sure do. Lot's more time than money, thankfully.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

hondarider203;1302841 said:


> I have a lot of led running lights on my truck and I was wondering what all I need to make them all strobe just relays and and an led flasherdo I need a relay for each light of flasher for each light or can I tie most of them together....what kind of flasher and relays would you recommend. Thanks for any help


Here's an old thread of mine with a little more discussion regarding the wiring and pin-outs for the relays.... Sorry, the old videos don't link properly, but still some good reading...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102769


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Just installed a 3 way switch and relay in my back up lighting. Its so nice to not have to manually turn on the revers lights


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

by 3 way do you mean 

1- off
2- reverse actuated
3- force on

all on a single three position switch?...Very nice..i am a huge fan of that set-up. 

Now...take a look at your interior light that comes on when you unlock your door with the key fob....find the ground trigger off that light and use it to hit the reverse when you unlock or open doors....its very nice at night...

then tie the fogs in to it and add a set of fogs center truck tucked up under body aimed at ground....i have it like that and LOVE it..

of course when i tied everything into the doors like that i also put a tiny push on/off button switch in a clever spot where i can simply kill all the non stock lighting if i am being sneaky...funny thing too is that very same switch disables my brake lights too as well as stock interior light......i call it my "dark" switch...really nice at night to be able to operate with absolutely no lights if you ever wanted to for whatever reason. Turn on the map lights in the roof that are now red leds if you need a touch of light.


----------

